# goofy question



## bowtieracin (Jan 26, 2012)

what are the insulated warming boxes people use for catering and such? what you use to just keep stuff warm like an uprite cooler? thanks in advance told you it was a goofy one!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 26, 2012)

Those boxes are mostly called Cambro's - there are some others on the market but those are the most common 

Would you please do us a favor and add your location to your profile 

Thanks


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 27, 2012)

I knew I had a link for Cambro's somewhere. I have used this site several times with great service 

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/2771/cambro-meal-delivery-carts-and-beverage-service-carts.html

You can also check on Craigs List, EBay and Amazon for other brands


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 27, 2012)

Now Gary has led you down the right path. Now you can find the Cambros at most restuarant supply stores. RThey are nice to have but a good cooler an towels works really well for us ya'll doing home cooking stuff. If you need to kept meat really hot you can use cooler (which you should have an use for meat resting) and some towels and you can keep meat hot for a good long time. I once kept a whole prime rib in a cooler for 5 hours and it burned my hands slicing it. So it works I wouldn't have kept that hunk of meat in it for that long.


----------



## supercenterchef (Feb 4, 2012)

Speaking of...I saw a Yeti at Gander Mtn for about $350...it looked suprisingly like a cambro type cooler...anybody have any info on these?


----------

